# Card Against Humanity



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

Funniest card game online ever...
It would be fun if we all can play some Card Against Humanity together, with skype and bunch of people.
How dose it dounds like?


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd play but I'm too young and it would be so wrong


----------



## Javocado (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Funniest card game online ever...
> It would be fun if we all can play some Card Against Humanity together, with skype and bunch of people.
> How dose it dounds like?



Played CAH online in the IRC with a couple of people a couple of times.
It was pretty fun and hysterical haha I'm down for some CAH anytime.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'd play but I'm too young and it would be so wrong



pppft how young?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Played CAH online in the IRC with a couple of people a couple of times.
> It was pretty fun and hysterical haha I'm down for some CAH anytime.



I want to buy these cards in real life sometimes for sure. We all can play. We need to have a chat somewhere (skype, steam and stoff)


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> pppft how young?



13 is probably too young.
Sadly, I'm actually quite good at it.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> 13 is probably too young.
> Sadly, I'm actually quite good at it.



Well, it is all up to you though.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 3, 2014)

CAH is awesome. I bought the game last year and just recently got two expansion packs. You can make even your own deck on their website for free!


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Well, it is all up to you though.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 3, 2014)

I've actually played cards against humanity with several members here on the forums on Skype. Very fun card game. Mature people only please.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

I've never played it but I've always wanted to. It seems so fun. :')


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> CAH is awesome. I bought the game last year and just recently got two expansion packs. You can make even your own deck on their website for free!



Well, Ill check on these things later. Good we can play this game online for free.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> I've actually played cards against humanity with several members here on the forums on Skype. Very fun card game. Mature people only please.



Yeah, not so much shouting or micspam with music gah.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KelseyHendrix said:


> I've never played it but I've always wanted to. It seems so fun. :')



It is really fun and so wieeeeerd~


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I've actually played cards against humanity with several members here on the forums on Skype. Very fun card game. Mature people only please.



I'm guessing I don't count as mature. x'3
*scuttles away*


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, if anyone wants to skype, Im sorry but I got a strong accent and hope no one gets botherd by it. pppft.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> It is really fun and so wieeeeerd~



You said it was online as well, so I assume if we do a big skype thing I wouldn't need to buy anything?
If that's true definitely count me in because I'd love to do it, ugh.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> You said it was online as well, so I assume if we do a big skype thing I wouldn't need to buy anything?
> If that's true definitely count me in because I'd love to do it, ugh.



Everything is free <3


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Everything is free <3



There are contractors where I live now doing some noisy stuff, so if I'm allowed to be included, I would have to play at like maybe 3 PM PST.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Everything is free <3



Definitely count me in. I have no idea how to play or what to do, but I'll figure it out. :'D


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Definitely count me in. I have no idea how to play or what to do, but I'll figure it out. :'D



It is pretty simple, first time I played it I was so confused but took me a minute to learn it.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 3, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Definitely count me in. I have no idea how to play or what to do, but I'll figure it out. :'D



Have you played Apples to Apples? It's the same thing, just 'obscene'.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> It is pretty simple, first time I played it I was so confused but took me a minute to learn it.



As far as I know, you choose two cards and read out what they say. I think it's most controversial who gets a point? But other than that I'm completely clueless.

It's a card game, though, how hard could it be? c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> Have you played Apples to Apples? It's the same thing, just 'obscene'.



I've not really played any games in a long time. Such is life.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> As far as I know, you choose two cards and read out what they say. I think it's most controversial who gets a point? But other than that I'm completely clueless.
> 
> It's a card game, though, how hard could it be? c;
> 
> ...




You can watch this how ti works meanwhile. 




If anyone who wants to add me on skype, add Poka-SorM.
You see a bitc-- I mean a woman with 3D sunglasses and thats me. pppft


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> You can watch this how ti works meanwhile.
> -snip-
> 
> If anyone who wants to add me on skype, add Poka-SorM.
> You see a bitc-- I mean a woman with 3D sunglasses and thats me. pppft



Ohohoh, v v helpful. I'll watch this and then add you. <3


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Ohohoh, v v helpful. I'll watch this and then add you. <3



Go ahead <3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Go ahead <3



Alrighty, added. I'm a fortune cookie. c;


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

Nom nom!

Guys! if you want to play together add me on skype "Poka-SorM"


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

Join us! please add me on skype and I will give you guys the room for us~


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd love to join in, but is there any way I can join in without having to talk? Idk where my mic is, so I can't actually talk to you guys Dx


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'd love to join in, but is there any way I can join in without having to talk? Idk where my mic is, so I can't actually talk to you guys Dx



Well, you c an litsen to us and type us.


----------



## mob (Dec 3, 2014)

yes, def wanna join in next time!


----------



## Mini Mario (Dec 3, 2014)

*I be telling dirty jokes, but I don't have a Microphone for da Skype, and I ain't the best with yar timezones.*


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 3, 2014)

oh man I love playing this game with my friend's while we are on skype​


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 3, 2014)

I played it once. I suck at it but I'd love to play, despite my immature age.


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I've actually played cards against humanity with several members here on the forums on Skype. Very fun card game. Mature people only please.



okay Mature people only please?

just no thats wrong


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> okay Mature people only please?
> 
> just no thats wrong



I'm guessing you're not mature enough then.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 3, 2014)

CAH is amazing. Need to play more


----------



## Keen (Dec 3, 2014)

I have friends who play this weekly. Its a hoot for the ones I have sat in on.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

bot said:


> yes, def wanna join in next time!



Great! We can do it together next time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> *I be telling dirty jokes, but I don't have a Microphone for da Skype, and I ain't the best with yar timezones.*



Well I stay up pretty late so its possible and just texting is fine!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> oh man I love playing this game with my friend's while we are on skype​



It is so much fun!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> I played it once. I suck at it but I'd love to play, despite my immature age.



You are welcome to join anyways! the game is immature ppft

- - - Post Merge - - -



River said:


> I have friends who play this weekly. Its a hoot for the ones I have sat in on.



I dont mind play this often at all~


----------



## Flop (Dec 3, 2014)

Nothing compares to the game in real life


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

Flop said:


> Nothing compares to the game in real life



I got plans to get these cards


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 4, 2014)

I play this every so often with my friends on skype and it's always great fun. I'll join you next time if I'm around when you play.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 4, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> I play this every so often with my friends on skype and it's always great fun. I'll join you next time if I'm around when you play.



I will change the topic name into [ online ] when any plans of playing comes around c:


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 4, 2014)

Who eles is up for cards in a bit?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Who eles is up for cards in a bit?



Why not? I'd like to play, shoot me a VM when it's ready.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 4, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Why not? I'd like to play, shoot me a VM when it's ready.



Do you skype? you can add me.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 4, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> CAH is awesome. I bought the game last year and just recently got two expansion packs. You can make even your own deck on their website for free!



Customized decks sounds so amazing.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 4, 2014)

Yo I'm down but I can't run Skype at the moment haha VM me when it's all gravy


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 4, 2014)

Alright, I will soon post a link here so everyone who wants to join can. No skype needed this time then c:



http://pyx-1.socialgamer.net/game.jsp#game=67 <---

Password is: thebelltree


Welcome!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 4, 2014)

Join dudes


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 4, 2014)

Guys just join here, I will start this in 30-45 minutes, so you can join and wait and we hope we can get some bunch of people!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Do you skype? you can add me.



Yes, my skype is xRadiating.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 4, 2014)

Its still up if anyone wants to join!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

I want to play! I got absolutely no warning of a new game. ;n;


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Its still up if anyone wants to join!



It's password-locked.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 4, 2014)

Wait I open a new one

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://pyx-1.socialgamer.net/game.jsp#game=55


Password: booty

- - - Post Merge - - -



KelseyHendrix said:


> I want to play! I got absolutely no warning of a new game. ;n;



join babe~


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 9, 2014)

bumb


----------

